
What Elon Musk Should Learn from the Thailand Cave Rescue - dror
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/14/opinion/sunday/elon-musk-thailand-hubris.html
======
ggm
If he'd offered logistic support and stopped there, he'd have earned more
kudos than gaming, and then complaining. I'm betting that palletized field
-deployable tesla batteries would have a role if they had thought about it.

I believe a few australian old-time geeks who have ham licences double as
emergency radio contact people, offer logistics and intermediary services for
fitter, younger people. Works well. I'd have looked to what my company had in
that skillset.

------
damm
Decent attempt to say what I've been saying. These Billionaires think they are
John Wayne or Bruce Wayne (or worse).

